# 67 gto RADIATOR With A\C



## broadway880 (Sep 2, 2011)

Need some help with my recent 67 GTO purchase? The car was a factory a/c car but all of the heater and a/c equipment is missing and the motor was changed out to a 1966 389. The car has a TH400 and the oil cooling is an after market coil mounted in front on the radiator. The radiator is also not correct. I want to replace the radiator a with one that has the oil cooling built in but I don’t under stand what the difference is in a non a\c or a\c radiator can you help? I will also be installing a Vintage Air kit unit that has a condenser coil with it. Next I need some help with the motor pulley setup. The car has power steering. What is the proper pulley and v-belt setup for this? 
Thanks
Vince


----------



## trip65 (Oct 11, 2011)

the tranny oil cooler works with the radiator ,from the tranny the oil flows through the radiator then the trans cooler & back to the tranny, the difference with the radiator usually goes by the engine size v8 had a 4 core & 6cyl had a 3 core. the a/c might have added a fan shroud. for pulleys depending where you are in NY there is a place in farmingdale,long island called musclecar headquarters 516 753-0720 ask for Ray or John,they carry new & used parts.also there are swap meets & car shows at longislandcars.com .....good luck


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Musclecar Ray is 10 minutes from my house.........E


----------

